# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  من يفيدني بقراءة هذه المواضع من المخطوطة؟

## زاهد الكوثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، ايها الإخوة الكرام،
أنا أحقِّق بعناية الله وفضله "المائة الفراوية" لأبي عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الفراوي، من الأجزاء الحديثية، ولم أستطع قراءة بعض المواضع في قيد سماعات النسخة، أرجو من الإخوة أن يفيدوني خاصة من لديه معرفة بقراءة المخطوطات. وأشرت المواضع التي لم أستطع قراءتها باللون الأحمر. جزاكم الله كل الخير.
وهذا متن ما قرأته وكتبت:
سمع المائة الفراوية على المشايخ الأحد عشر قاضي القضاة شمس الدين أبي البركات يحيى بن هبة الله بن الحسن بن سَنّي الدولة، وأقضى القضاة نجم الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن محمد بن خلف بن راجح المقدسي، والحافظ تاج الدين أبي الحسن محمد بن أبي جعفر أحمد بن علي القرطبي، ؟؟؟ نقيب الأشراف بهاء الدين أبي الحسن علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد الحسيني، وكمال الدين أبي الغنائم المسلم بن عبد الوهاب بن مناقب الحسيني، والحافظ أبي طاهر إسماعيل بن ظفر بن أحمد النابلسي، وركن الدين أبي محمد عبد الرحمن بن سلطان بن جامع الحنفي، ونجم الدين أبي السر مكتوم بن أحمد بن محمد بن سليم القيسي، وتقي الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن طرخان بن أبي الحسن الصالحي، وشرف الدين أبي طالب عقيل بن نصر الله بن عقيل ابن الصوفي، و؟؟؟ أبي الفضل محمد بن سليمان بن أبي الفضل الصقلي، فسماعهم من الحراني سوى بن ظفر، فبسماعه من أبي سعيد عبد الله بن عمر بن الصفار، وسماعهما من الفراوي بقراءة ابن شعيب أبو محمد القاسم بن مظفر بن محمود بن أحمد بن عساكر في عشية الأربعاء ؟؟؟ جمادى الآخرة سنة أربع وثلاثين وستمائة بمنزل المسمع الأول بالقصاعين داخل باب الجابية بدمشق، وأجاز المشايخ له جميع ما تحرر لهم روايته. 
وسمعها على الشيخ الإمام شرف الدين أبي عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي الفضل المرسي، بسماعه من أبي القاسم منصور بن عبد المنعم بن عبد الله بن محمد الفراوي، بسماعه من جد والده بقراءة محمد بن عبد الرحيم بن عبد الواحد يحيى بن محمد بن سعد، ومحمد بن أحمد البحيري، وأحمد بن علي بن مسعود، وعلي بن شهاب بن عبد الوهاب القصيري يوم السبت عاشر ربيع الأول سنة ست وأربعين وستمائة برباط ابن الإسكاف بسفح قاسيون.
وسمعها على الشيخ زين الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن عبد الدائم بن نعمة بسماعه من الحراني بقراءة المحب عبد الله بن أحمد ابنه محمد حضر في الثاثلة، ومحمد بن أحمد بن أبي الهيجاء الزراد، وأحمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن الشيخ أبي عمر حضر في الرابعة، وأحمد بن علي بن حسن بن داود الجزري في الرابعة في العشر الأوسط من جمادى الأولى سنة اثنتين وخمسين وستمائة بالجبل.
وسمعه على أبي الفضل محمد بن سليمان بن أبي الفضل الأنصاري بسماعه من الحراني بقراءة يحيى بن عبد العزيز بن عبد السلام ابنته زينب في الخامسة يوم الجمعة رابع عشرين محرم سنة ثلاث وخمسين وستمائة بالعقبية طاهر دمشق.
وسمعها على الشيخ زين الدين ابن عبد الدائم بقراءة داود بن عيسى الهجاري عبد الله بن الحسن بن عبد الله بن عبد الغني، وأحمد بن علي بن مسعود بن ربيع ؟؟؟ يوم الثلثاء لسبع بقين من شعبان سنة خمس وخمسين وستمائة بمنزله بسفح قاسيون.
وسمعها على محمد بن سليمان الصِّقِلّي الأنصاري بسماعه من الحراني بقراءة شرف الدين محمد بن أحمد بن إبراهيم القرشي تقي الدين محمود بن شرف الدين أحمد بن يوسف البعلبكي يوم الخميس ثامن عشر جمادى الآخرة سنة سبع وخمسين وستمائة بمنزل المسمع بدمشق.
وسمعها على الشيخ زين الدين أحمد بن عبد الدائم بقراءة شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الرحيم ابنته أسماء في الثالثة، ومحمد بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن طرخان في الثالثة يوم الأربعاء سلخ صفر سنة تسع وخمسين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة أحمد بن فرج الإشبيلي محي الدين أحمد بن الشيخ شهاب الدين عبد الرحمن بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم المقدسي، وشمس الدين محمد بن الشيخ شمس الدين إسماعيل بن سودكين النوري يوم الجمعة ثامن عشرين جمادى الآخرة سنة ثلاث وستين وستمائة بالجبل.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة رشيد الدين رشيد بن كامل الرقي محمد بن إسماعيل بن محمد بن عبد الغني القرشي، وصالح وداود ابنا محمد بن عربشاه بن أبي بكر الهمذاني، وسالم بن علي بن عبد الله الأعزاري يوم السبت مستهل ذي القعدة سنة ثلاث وستين وستمائة بالجبل.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة الشقراوي ابنته ؟؟؟؟ عبد المحسن بن عبد القدوس وشرف الدين حسن بن كمال الدين أحمد بن مظفر الحظيري يوم الأحد سابع ذي القعدة سنة ثلاث وستين وستمائة، وعليها بالقراءة عبد الرحيم بن أحمد بن ؟؟؟ في رجب سنة أربع وستين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة تقي الدين سليمان بن حمزة أسماء بنت شمس الدين محمد بن عبد الرحيم، ومحمد بن زين الدين أبي بكر بن محمد بن طرخان، ومحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن علي بن الواسطي، وزينب بنت عمر بن عباس يوم الأربعاء عاشر ذي القعدة سنة ثلاث وستين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة علي بن مسعود الموصلي أبو بكر بن أحمد بن محمد بن النجيب الخلاطي يوم السبت تاسع عشرين جمادى الأولى سنة خمس وستين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة الشقراوي زينب بنت نجم الدين إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن الخباز يوم الجمعة لست خلون من شوال سنة خمس وستين وستمائة بالجبل.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة أحمد بن شامة محمد بن وعبد الرحمن ابنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن راجح يوم الخميس في عشر رجب الوسط سنة ست وستين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة عبد الرحمن بن حسن السبتي الطواشي سبل الدولة كافور الصفوي ؟؟؟، وشرف الدين حسن بن أحمد بن مظفر الحظيري يوم السبت ثامن عشر ذي القعدة سنة سبع وستين وستمائة.
وسمعها عليه بقراءة الشقراوي الملك السعيد فتح الدين عبد الملك بن الملك الصالح إسماعيل بن أبي بكر بن أيوب، وابنه محمد وأبو بكر بن أحمد بن عبد الحميد بن عبد الهادي، وأبو بكر بن المسمع وابنه محمد وأحمد ومحمد ابنا زين الدين أبي بكر بن محمد بن طرخان في يوم الجمعة آخر ربيع الأول سنة سبع وستين وستمائة.
وهذه صورة ورقة المخطوط:

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> ؟؟؟ نقيب الأشراف بهاء الدين



والشريفين.



> و؟؟؟ أبي الفضل محمد بن سليمان بن أبي الفضل


وسديد الدين.



> الصقلي


لعلها: الصقلبي.



> فسماعهم من الحراني


بسماعهم.



> الأربعاء ؟؟؟ جمادى الآخرة


 
سادس.



> الجمعة رابع عشرين محرم سنة


عشري 



> داود بن عيسى الهجاري


الهكاري.




> يوم الثلاثاء لسبع



...




> وسمعها عليه بقراءة الشقراوي ابنته ؟؟؟؟ عبد المحسن بن عبد القدوس



رقية وابن أخيه [أخته]



> الصفوي ؟؟؟،


وفتاه أقش.
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## زاهد الكوثري

أهلا بك عبد الله الحمراني، شكرا جزيلا، بارك الله فيكم، زادكم الله علما.

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

بعد مراجعة صفحة المخطوط بدا لي ما يلي:
الصقلي بدلا من الصقلبي .
البحيري أظن أنه البجدي.
رابع عشرين ( عشري)محرم  . لعلها رابع عشر من محرم.
ربيع....لعله: العامري.
وفقكم الله للصواب،وأعانكم على نشر العلم الذي ينفع الناس.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> رابع عشرين ( عشري)محرم  . لعلها رابع عشر من محرم.


لعلك أخي الكريم تراجع رسم الناسخ لـ من في هذه القطعة فبينا وبين حرف هذه الكلمة بون.

----------


## زاهد الكوثري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، شكرا لكم،
من فضلكم لو نظرتم أيضا هذه المواضع لأحسنتم، ما استطعت على قراءتها.
المتن:
قرأت المائة الفراوية من أصل غير هذا بخط مظفر بن أبي القاسم بن أبي الفرج بن الجوزي وهو ملكي على الشيخ الصالح شمس الدين محمد بن محمد بن العماد البِلْبِيسِي بسماعه لها على أم هانئ مريم بسندها أولها فسمعها، ولدي أحمد وحضرها في الأولى ولدي يحيى، مات، وحاملته ماتت ؟؟؟ وأحمد بن محمد بن العشيرة ومحمد بن أبي بكر المحلي، وإبراهيم بن علي ؟؟؟ ومحمد بن يَشْبُك اليوسفي، وولده أحمد وأبو السعادات محمد بن عبد العزيز المديني، ومحمد بن محمد الطحاوي ؟؟؟ جامع المغرب، والشيخ عطاء الله بن سعيد الأحمدي، وعبد القادر بن أحمد الجوحري، ويونس بن ملاج الحنفي، ومحمد بن علي بن موسى ؟؟؟، وأجاز المسمع مرويه بتاريخ ثامن عشر رمضان لسنة خمسة عشر وتسعمائة، وكتب القاري محمد بن أحمد المظفري حامدا مصليا مسلما.

وهذه صورة الورقة:
http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9245/fe50784.jpg

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

- [رسمها قريب من: صابرين] النوبية.
- [قراءتها: الطتشاي].
- الطلخاوي [تشبه: رقّاء - وقّاء - رفاد].
-الحوجري.
-البحيري.

----------


## زاهد الكوثري

وأخيرا ما استطعت قراءة هذه المواضع:
سمع جميع هذا الجزء من أوله إلى آخره المولى الصاحب الوزير العالم العادل ؟؟؟ محمد بن محمد مولانا وسيدنا ملك الوزراء بهاء الدين علي بن القاضي ؟؟؟ على الشيخ الإمام العالم الحافظ زين الدين أبي العباس أحمد بن عبد الدائم بن نعمة المقدسي جميع هذا الجزء، وهو عوالي الفراوي، وسمع معه ؟؟؟ أبو بكر بن سليمان بن محمد بن حلبس عرف بخدمته وعشقه ؟؟؟؟؟؟ محمد بن عبد الحميد بن عبد الهادي بن قدامة، وأخوه عبد الله بقراءة ؟؟؟ خلق الله أحمد بن أحمد بن نعمة المقدسي، وهذا خطه، بدار المسمع سفح جبل قاسيون في العشر الآخر من شهر رمضان المعظم سنة ست وستين وستمائة، وأجاز المسمع للمسمين جميع ما يجوز له روايته بشرطه ولفظ بها. والحمد لله وحده، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم، وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل. بلغ مقابلة ؟؟؟؟؟ ولله الحمد والمنة.
هذه صورته:
http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6404/dsc0033o.jpg

----------


## محمدالمرنيسي

ما فهمته  من المواضع المشار إليها في النص بالترتيب أعلاه:
- الوزير العادل فخر الوزرا والمدرسين محمد ...
- 
-  
- بخدمته ......الفقيه الأجل محمد بن عبد الحميد
- بقراءة أفقر خلق الله
- بلغ مقابلة بالأصل جهد الطاقة ولله الحمد والمنة
أتحفظ على كلمة ( عشقه).
أرجو أن يفك ما بقي في النص خبيربالخط بصير بالمخطوطات.

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

النواقص:
- سديد الدين! 
- وعتيقه علاء الدين .. وعتيقه  بدر الدين لؤلؤ.

لفتات:
- بعض هذه المواضع قد سأل عنها الأخ في المرة السابقة فيبدو أنه لم يراجع المواضع السابقة ويستفيد منها فيما يستجد، وهذا مما يؤخذ على مريدي التحقيق، فإن خبرة التحقيق - مع الترقي العلمي- خبرة تراكمية.
- ينبغي استحضار تلك المجالس (أعني مجالس السماع) في المخيّلة حتى يستوعب المحقق ما يكتب! فمجلس السماع يحضره الصغير والكبير الحر والعبد العتيق والمملوك والصبي والكهل ، ونحو ذلك ، مما يجب تصوره حال قراءة السماعات أواخر الكتب أو بداياتها.
- ينبغي مراجعة كتب التراجم والرجال في مثل هذا خاصة كتب الطبقات فهي مفيدة جدا في مثل بغية أخينا.

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

والشريفَين
وسَديد الدين أبي الفضل ( هو محمد بن سليمان بن أبي الفضل بن أبي الفُتُوح بن يوسف بن يونس. الشمس السديد، أبو عبد الله الأنصاري، الصقلي، ثم الدمشقي، الدلال في الأملاك ، تاريخ الإسلام جزء 48)

سادس جمادى

وبموحدة مكسورة وجيم مشدّدة : محمد بن أحمد البِجّدي الشيخ الصالح ، حدث عن المُرسي ( تبصير المنتبه )

رابع عشريّ محرم ( بالإضافة ويحذفون النون لأجلها ، اصطلاح مشهور ، والمراد 24 محرم )

داود بن عيسى الهَكّاري

أحمد بن علي بن مسعود بن ربيع الفامي يوم الثلاثاء ( سنة ثلاث وعشرين وسبعمائة ، فيها توفي الشيخ أبو العباس أحمد بن علي بن مسعود الكلبي البدوي ثم الصالحي الفامي ويعرف بابن سعفور ويلقب بعمى سمع من المرسى حضورا...) شذرات الذهب

ابنته رقية وابن أخيه عبد المحسن

عبد الرحيم بن أحمد بن بَرّاق ( لعله )

أحمد بن سامة ( لعله أحمد بن سامة بن كوكب المحدث الفقيه شهاب الدين أبو العباس الطائي الشروطي ، قرأ ونسخ الأجزاء وحصل ، وأجاز لي مروياته ، روى عن خطيب مردا وابن عبد الدائم وأصحاب البرزالي وغيره ، وكان حنفيا متواضعا ، توفي في صفر سنة ثلاثة وسبعمائة ، في الكهولة ) المعجم المختص للذهبي

كافور الصفوي وفتاهُ ( يعني غلامه ) أقش

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

وحاملته صابرين النوبية
الطشاي ( اسم تركي )
الطلخاوي وَقّاد جامع الغمري ( مسؤول الميقَدة وإضاء ة الجامع )
الجوجري
البحيري

----------

